# Lawnfather 2021 lawn program 2021 se mass



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied lesco fertilizer with pre emergent


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

First mow, spoke to company that did my soil tests. "You better get down here" was what he said. That's what I expected my, first soul test ever


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Dethatch


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Ph correction, spread 1400lbs of lime


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 3 bags lesco carbon pro g and 2 bags lesco 19-0-6 w dimension


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 2 oz per of fertilome liquid iron 1000 sq feet of 7000 sq ft lawn as I try to figure out this liquid iron thing


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied fertilome iron, mirimichi 9-0-1c release, and mirimichi sea kelp


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Applied 9-0-1c, 12-0-0 liquid iron, 1-1-4 liquid sea kelp


----------

